# NPL Icons



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

It would be nice if your NPL (grouped by show) would show the Icon for the status of the next to be deleted show in a group.
Right now it shows a folder, but in there might be shows that are too be deleted soon.

It would be nice to know that without having to switch views.


----------

